# 课程



## yuechu

大家好！

我想问一下：Does the word 课程 mean "course" or "program"? (The dictionary says that it can mean either, but in English, they refer to very different things!) For example, you can take a class (or course) which is part of a program (which might last 2-3 years, for example).
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

It usually refers to a module and not a programme. For programmes, in Taiwan, we have '學程'. (A programme is to modules as a set is to its elements. This is how I see these two. I hope that I get them right.)


----------



## yuechu

Oh, I see what you mean. Thanks for your help, Simon!


----------



## Mimi2020

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> 我想问一下：Does the word 课程 mean "course" or "program"? (The dictionary says that it can mean either, but in English, they refer to very different things!) For example, you can take a class (or course) which is part of a program (which might last 2-3 years, for example).
> Thanks!


A very interesting question. In the mainland, "course" can often be translated as "科目“， or simply "课” as in "一门课“。
But "course" can be 课程 as well, like in 语言课程。
In my big fat dictionary here there is this example: a 4-year history course. I guess you would probably use "program" here.
So I do find in English these two words sometimes mean the same thing too, but I wonder if there are regional differences, say Canadian VS American VS British English.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Mimi2020!


----------



## ovaltine888

In mainland China, we will still use 课程 for a program while *SimonTsai *chooses to use 学程。
去年他修完了他的硕士课程. He completed his Master program last year.

However, in the admission brochures of the universities,  program is also translated to 项目.
管理经济学硕士项目


----------



## yuechu

That's interesting! Thanks, Ovaltine888!


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> 去年他修完了他的硕士课程.


I would take it to mean, 'He had completed enough modules to get his Master's degree (but had not completed his thesis yet).'


> He completed his Master['s] program last year.


For this I would say,

'他去年 (從) 碩士班畢業',
'他去年 (從) 研究所畢業',
'他去年完成了碩士學業', or [<== This one of the four is the most faithful to the original.]
'他去年取得了碩士學位'.


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> (The dictionary says that it can mean either, but in English, they refer to very different things!) For example, you can take a class (or course) which is part of a program (which might last 2-3 years, for example).


1.
Can a "program" contains only one "course"?
For example, you paid for a small "Python language program" on Internet. It provides a series of tutorial videos ON THE SAME TOPIC/SUBJECT and some online consultant service, and will also provide you a "certificate" (not as official as a university degree) after you finish some tests. 
In our mind, it is a "program", and also a "course". So 课程 can mean both.
2.
If you are talking about programs of Bachelor program, Master program...we don't have any specific term to distinguish them from a single-subject course.
Bachelor *program* 本科课程, Master *program* 硕士课程 Two-year *program* 两年制课程 
One *course* 一门课程 Elective *course* 选修课程 Mathematics *course* 数学课程 
3. 
And there is another word to discuss: "curricula/curriculum".
This word is more often to be translated as 课程. In the other hand, course/subject is more often 课/科.


----------



## SuperXW

ovaltine888 said:


> However, in the admission brochures of the universities,  program is also translated to 项目.
> 管理经济学硕士项目


You mean brochures of foreign universities?
I don't think Chinese local universities often use 项目 for program.


----------



## ovaltine888

SuperXW said:


> You mean brochures of foreign universities?
> I don't think Chinese local universities often use 项目 for program.


----------



## DIK_DUANE

ovaltine888 said:


> View attachment 52028


有理有据，令人信服。


----------



## SuperXW

ovaltine888 said:


> View attachment 52028


I said I don't think Chinese local universities *often* use 项目 for program. There maybe some exceptions, such as your example.
However, it still uses ...硕士学位 at first, then MIR项目 in brackets.
And it is an International program teaching in English for non-Chinese students...

Anyway, I think 项目 is not common because it is too often to be understand as "project" in Chinese.


----------



## ovaltine888

I think it is because the word program is only seen in English context.

In Chinese, we do not really have a precise counterpart for the word program in the context of graduate program. Instead, we commonly say  研究生专业(graduate major).
e.g.
我打算报考清华大学的经济学专业研究生。I decide to apply for the XYZ master program.
我被北大物理学研究生专业录取了。I have been admitted to XYZ program.
我弟弟在复旦读硕士。My brother is a graduate student in XYZ.
本校开设多个研究生专业，面向全国招生。Several graduate programs are offered to the applicants throughout the country.



SuperXW said:


> I said I don't think Chinese local universities *often* use 项目 for program. There maybe some exceptions, such as your example.
> However, it still uses ...硕士学位 at first, then MIR项目 in brackets.
> And it is an International program teaching in English for non-Chinese students...
> 
> Anyway, I think 项目 is not common because it is too often to be understand as "project" in Chinese.


----------



## ovaltine888

I just looked up the word "programme" in a dictionary and noticed that it is actually an American English word for the meaning of "a course of study".





If you look at a British univeristy website, you will find that Britons don't use the word "programme" in this context. They just say "courses".

Therefore, I believe it is appropriate to translate "a master program" or "a postgraduate course" into "硕士/研究生课程".


----------



## yuechu

I didn't know that this use of "program(me)" was only in North American English and not British English. Thanks, Ovaltine888!


----------



## Skatinginbc

*課: *
(1) 學業, 功課, 課業 (study, coursework)
(2) 教學科目 (subject, *course*); 依學問內容、性質、水平所劃分的科別, 如化學理論課、化學實驗課、英語會話課，英語語法課，英語寫作課、高階英語課、入門英語課、英語教學實習課、必修課、基礎課、主課、專業課等。
我這學期總共修了五門課. 
我這學期總共修了五門課程. 
(3) 授教講學的基本單元 (lesson, class).
下午我有兩堂課. 
下午我有兩堂課程. 

*程: *
(A) 進度、進展 (progress). e.g., 他腳程很快.
(B) 步驟、進程 (path, course), e.g., 前程.
(C) 設定、安排、計畫好的一組執行項目, e.g., 工程浩大.

*課程: *
(1A) 課業進展 (progress of study), 學程, e.g.,《朱子全書·論學》寬著期限，緊著課程.
(1B) 學業進程 (*course of study*, curriculum); e.g., 修完了碩士課程.
(2B) 科目的教學步驟, 教程 (course of instruction); e.g., 本課課程由台灣光復說起, 然後介紹其社會變遷的各階段.
(2C) 設定、安排、計畫好的一組或一類相關教學科目 (a prearranged* set of courses*); e.g., 必修體育課程不計入畢業學分; 本教育中心提供的英語課程包括會話(課)，語法(課)，寫作(課)等等.


----------



## SimonTsai

I cannot help but chime in when someone is talking about British English, which I am learning.


ovaltine888 said:


> I just looked up the word "programme" in a dictionary and noticed that it is actually an American English word for the meaning of "a course of study". [...] Britons don't use the word "programme" in this context.


I guess that you looked up the word in the _Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English_, which gives exactly the same result as what you found. And the _Oxford Learner's Dictionary_ is in agreement.

I, however, am not ready to accept such a claim, so I did a Google search:

- 'When you complete the *programme*, you become eligible for many of our undergraduate *programmes* offered through the University of London.' (University of London)​​- 'We have tentative plans to run the following in-person short courses towards the end of our 2020–21 *programme*, subject to developments with the coronavirus pandemic.' (University of Bristol)​
I hope that this convinces you of the existence of Brits using the word '_programme_' in the sense of a course of study, much as Americans do. The word '_course_' can have two different meanings in British English. (See @Glasguensis's post which is linked here.)


> In Chinese, [...] we commonly say  研究生专业 (graduate major).


That is really new to me. I have not ever said or heard anyone around me saying that. That must be unique to the mainland, I am very sure.


> SimonTsai chooses to use 学程.


We indeed have the word '學程' for programmes, but we may or may not use it as the translation. (To see how the word '學程' is used here, go and have a read of my post which is linked here.)


----------



## ovaltine888

Macmillan Dictionary also notes that it is a US usage in "the Asian Studies program". I believe sometimes the boundary between BrE and AmE is softened.




研究生 is known as "postgraduate", in contrast to 本科生(undergraduate) . Strictly speaking, it could refer to either "Master" or "Doctorate" candidates. To be precise, we should say "硕士研究生" or "博士研究生" respectively.

But informally we regard 研究生 as a student who is pursuing a Master Degree.


----------



## Skatinginbc

A "_program_" is a plan or system under which action may be taken toward a goal.  In other words, "_program_" is usually [+ goal] (e.g., getting a certificate or degree).  In comparison, the connotation of "goal" (to _achieve something_) is much weaker in the Chinese term 課程.  For example,


> LINC (_Language Instruction for Newcomers to Canada_) is a free language training *program* for adults new to Canada.


Although the phrase "_training program_" can be loosely translated as 訓練課程, there are subtle differences in nuance between them.  The LINC "_program_" is an officially organized system of services that help people "_achieve something_" (i.e., to develop linguistic communication skills), whereas *課程* puts emphasis on the notion of *a planned selection/series of classes/courses* being offered.


----------



## ovaltine888

I think it has something to do with the Chinese education system. Many people still hold the stereotype that education is equivalent to taking classes. That is why "课程" for "program" is still popular in Chinese context because there is no better word for this meaning. Sometimes schools will use "项目” for "program" but it sounds a bit off to some Chinese ears.

Actually, we are very restrained in using the word "项目" in educational context. It's quite common for a 10-year-old kid in the US to boast about a "project" he is working on. For the word "project" in such context, we may prefer to choose the word “课题”.  Because in my most conservative mindset, a 项目 is supposed to be something involves a team plus million-dollar investment.



Skatinginbc said:


> A "_program_" is a plan or system under which action may be taken toward a goal.  In other words, "_program_" is usually [+ goal] (e.g., getting a certificate or degree).  In comparison, the connotation of "goal" (to _achieve something_) is much weaker in the Chinese term 課程.


----------

